# How did you find GBAtemp



## vhunter (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I used to be in the r4 forums alot untill I actully aquired one. Like a day after it went off. I was searchning r4 on google to find it(or another forum,cant remember)then I found it. GBAtemp is awsome.

Anyone else?


----------



## kevenka (Jul 5, 2009)

haha, was googling reviews for the supercard (slot 2) and this site was on the top =]


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 5, 2009)

I think by looking for roms when i first got my m3 ages ago. I got to this site and was confused where the downloads were but then realised this was a very valuable source of information and used to be a good community.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 5, 2009)

^used to (you are correct) not quite as friendly anymore is it xD


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

was googling for some codes for some game(i forgotten what game was it and i was linked to the massive cheat database )


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 5, 2009)

Well cant really remember how I exactly got here.

But while playing animal crossing wild world, I first heard of the M3 Perfect. I heard that it has great NDS compatibility. So I searched for it, and ended up in their website. etc. etc. etc.

but at some point I registered here after getting my very first NDS compatable flashcart.
(Note that I was in maxconsole before I registered here. I cant remember my username or email address which I used to registered at maxconsole or my first account here...)


----------



## Digeman (Jul 5, 2009)

My friend told me a site was going to have a mario kart ds tournament, so I joined...and i stayed


----------



## Elritha (Jul 5, 2009)

Was doing research on some slot 2 devices for the DS. Stumbled across this place through my search.


----------



## Davess (Jul 5, 2009)

I WAS GOOGLEing about my I TOUCH DS  to see what company it was made made by and gbatemp was first I've been hook ever since


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Heard from a ROM site. Irony that I can't hear of the ROM site here.


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2009)

I refrain from fin*g*ing stuff.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Was doing research on some slot 2 devices for the DS. Stumbled across this place through my search.



Same here, I think I was looking into the SuperCard SD.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2009)

I found GBAtemp when I was searching on how to make Mario luigi RPG 3 work on an emulator. Then I found out about (heavenly sound)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Narin (heavenly sound)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . GBAtemp is also where I found out about (uh-oh) flashcarts and started to pirate games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yikes).


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jul 5, 2009)

My memory is terrible and I have no idea how I found this site but before this, I used the original R4 forums and then one day the completely disappeared and I always felt at home there.

I'd like to hear what some of the mods have to say.


----------



## Sstew (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking for a Supercard, stumbled upon this, and stayed ever since.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 5, 2009)

Heard there was free pr0n...still looking for it


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Heard there was free pr0n...still looking for it



You must have heard wrong. Our site is called GBATemp, not Google.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 5, 2009)

I was looking for homebrew when I first got my DS-X


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jul 5, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I was looking for homebrew when I first got my DS-X



Yeah!! A true champ. DS-X 4 Life man!! ahh good times with that thing. I've never had more fun with a flashcart because that was my first and it was so new and cool.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 5, 2009)

I was much more into emulation when this site first opened, as there was still a lot of unexplored territory. This was back when the site was actually about GBA games and not DS carts.


----------



## overslept (Jul 6, 2009)

I was looking for DSTT reviews.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought this post was going to be a rant about how GBAtemp did something dumb or is in some giant conspiracy ("fing"=fucking), but I'm assuming it's a typo. Just a forethought.

I did a lot of searching for homebrew and reviews when I was considering a flashcart and eventually I started viewing so many things here I decided to join.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 6, 2009)

my cheats weren't appearing and i googled for help and i saw this..





lucky i brought a ds instead of a psp last year!


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Jul 6, 2009)

I found it during the whole controversy over the backup launcher. So I figured I would check it out and have been here ever since. I think that I may have registered here before that but forgot about it.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 6, 2009)

I clicked a link someone posted on wiinewz. Check these forums out and they seemed pretty cool.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 6, 2009)

I found it after I started using my first flashcard a bit, around 3 years ago I bought an R4, and I believe that at the time there were only a few cards better, and later I bought a DSTT, both were quite satisfying for my needs, and eventually I bought an AK2.1 just for the hell of it. The first site I started using was ndshb.com, and I found GBAtemp by searching homebrew on google I think, or there was a link there, but it wasn't until some time later I actually registered.


tl;dr version I found gbatemp by searching google for homebrew


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 6, 2009)

Rayder's cheat section. Not the flascharts, but the cheats lol.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 6, 2009)

I am still yet to fing it...


----------



## Raika (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking for cheats... It was an accident...


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 6, 2009)

Friend told me about it when i got my EZFlash IV for my GBA, he suggested i keep an eye here for interesting stuff! and im glad he did!

- Karaku32


----------



## updowners (Jul 6, 2009)

.


----------



## pm_41 (Jul 6, 2009)

Xuzz (icefire) told me that GBAtemp had some good Wii mods... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's how I found this site.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 6, 2009)

i searched for some gba help with my super card and on of the first links on google was gbatemp i was a guest for a month or 2 but later i saw how much fun everyobe has here and i joined this makes me remember the xmas contests they were so fun i hope we have em agin this year


----------



## soulfire (Jul 6, 2009)

i was looking for ds tt firmware

and came across this

i saw all the things to download and stayed (themes and stuff)


----------



## MicShadow (Jul 6, 2009)

I lurked for ages, looking for good homebrew (mainly emulators) for when I ordered my R4. Decided to stay


----------



## mucus (Jul 6, 2009)

i have never "fing" a thing in my life.


----------



## computerboy (Jul 6, 2009)

One day I got bored with homebrew on my PS2 so googled "Wii exploit" and found http://wii-info.fr/ (cause I'm in Switzerland and forgot to change results to English). I looked on their forum and someone had wrote about GBATemp and decided to have a look and signed up on GBATemp 1 month later (cause I was lazy)


----------



## vhunter (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be ignored(like all my other ones).

Thanks for posting guys.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 6, 2009)

Was modding my Wii, needed some good place for info and stuff.

Many Google searches led me here, so yeah man.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 6, 2009)

When my friend bought his supercard sd, i decided to look into gba flashcarts.  Then my friend had a m3 lite, and i decided  to look into ds flashcarts.  Then i just joined the TA.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 6, 2009)

I was looking fo a gbc emulator for my DS and found GBATemp


----------



## personager (Jul 6, 2009)

Googled cheat codes for Pokemon Diamond (or Platinum? Not sure) and Narin's amazing 'cheat code database' showed up. I never thought something like that even existed


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 6, 2009)

I was injecting roms into wads but I wanted to eddit the banners. so I searched it up and then I came to a topic about it so I joined!


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jul 6, 2009)

Google(: lmao


----------



## chrisman01 (Jul 6, 2009)

read something somewhere about dealextreme.com, and while I was there I discovered FlashCarts (best day of my life!), and while researching which card to get I found the review section of GBAtemp.  From there, I explored a bit, liked what I saw, and joined up!

Thank you GBATemp for introducing me to Wii and DS hacking & modding!!!  You are the best/worst influence I've ever had since I first laid hands on a SNES controller!!

[sincerely,
chrisman01
used to be a good kid, now addicted to video games, haxing, and modding]


----------



## Chopders (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend who worked in a release group scene.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well... This finished about a year ago but I used to just emulate games due to the fact I didnt hav a ds or flashcart I felt loney because my friends all had DS's I just sat ther with No$GBA every now and ten I find a rom that needs patching I go 2 GBATemp I never bothered joining because whats the point no flashcart (well ok theres emulators) Some time in April (My birthday) I scraped up the cash to buy DSL bought one also my friends dont know what flashcarts r (ok ther n00bs) I had 2 tell them everything now I go 2 ther house and show of my flashcart well thats my story...

*Posts merged*

just red som of these stories som r intestring


----------



## Depravo (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't. It found me.


----------



## yozyoz (Jul 7, 2009)

there's always a forum for any kind of stuff, so I guess I was just googling stuff about DS and gbatemp came up


----------



## dice (Jul 7, 2009)

I came for the roms.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 7, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I came for the roms.


Literally. How else could he become supervisor?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found the original site back in the day looking for teh rahmz also.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2009)

dice and Shaun forced me to join.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 7, 2009)

is it just me? did this thread used to be called "fing" and not "find"?


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 7, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> is it just me? did this thread used to be called "fing" and not "find"?


It was until a mod fixed it.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 7, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I came for the roms.



dito

i was downloading roms back than ... 

and later dunno how i found this forum again thaught "oh nice gbatemp still lives ... lets get some roms ..." and than "omg oO no roms ?" and still remeined here as a more or less passiv member writing from time to time


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't really remember...I just remember I stumbled across looking for flashkits and gba roms a long time ago, and then GBAtemp introduced a forum overhaul years ago, and I signed up back then.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hadrian changed it just so mucus' reply on the third page looks stupid.


True story!


----------



## Bake (Jul 8, 2009)

I typed coolest site on Google... and here I am.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't really know.


----------



## em2241992 (Jul 8, 2009)

I found this site after a ton of flashcard tampering, cheat files and homebrews mainly


----------



## rwspark (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty sure I stumbled upon this site while looking for DS carts.


----------



## papyrus (Jul 8, 2009)

Theres a thread like this On topic, i guess i stumbled to this site when i was looking for GBA roms, it was long ago i guess 2005, but i didn't signed up, I joined when I had my 1st Slot 1 Flashcart.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 8, 2009)

well in my case didnt even know that flash cart existed I thought that the PlayStation was the only one with things like that then I was reading about it on a website, I went to other website to buy my M3 DS Real(real expensive now that I notice--almost 50 w/o a microsd card) because I didnt have any experience with flash cart then I look in Google to see what I could find and then I saw GBAtemp, the first time I went in it was just to download things but then I learned about all the great things GBAtemp has. It is really amazing I totally recommend it to every one that doesnt know about this valuable treasure!


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 8, 2009)

I first joined when I heard you could use roms for the DS in 2007 or so. I bought a R4 at the time.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 8, 2009)

.....You know, I don't remember.


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

probably from ds-scene or something i don't really remember. i knew it for a while and just recently decided to join


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 8, 2009)

I was looking for a site that had information on dumped DS and GBA games... and stumbled here


----------



## emupaul (Jul 8, 2009)

search term Cios rev11
Gbatemp first result.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

The JUS translation project brought me here.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jul 9, 2009)

i found this by google'ing and doing researching before buying the r4. then this site would always come up, so i decided to register


----------



## Noltron (Jul 9, 2009)

I found it looking for uploading bannerbomb and homebrew for wii, and found the perfect guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


right here!!!
absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 9, 2009)

i got my ds lite~~ then later on i got my m3r

and while looking for homebrew in google i found it
---> the one and only gbatemp
xD i was amazed by all the m3 skins in the download section


----------



## kenyab2009 (Jul 9, 2009)

i stumbled on it with google


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking for how to get Backup Disk loader working and here it was step by step.


----------



## NintendoLover64 (Jul 9, 2009)

i was looking for homebrew when i found this site


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 15, 2009)

I stumbled upon this site when they had the DSTT Christmas Giveaway where it was something about making a Christmas pic with GBAtemp in it and that's how I started to love this site. I come on every day just to see what's going down.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 15, 2009)

Learned of years back in the GBA days from pockethaven forums.  I moved here when I got fed up with being threatened by a douchebag of an admin they had then because he was pissed off that I'd talk like an authority figure and it made him furious.  Seriously, that was it, and I did it because back then I worked in gaming media, and then and still now my brother works still in the development side (his last project is producer for red faction that just came out.)  I could drop hints and stories and things in certain ways not to get anyone busted by association and he hated I'd correct people or drop stuff and he threatened to ban me a lot, got really close to it (ultimatum seriously to post whatever he PRE-approved along those lines) and I was like go to hell to him.  He said we'll see try me, and I just left as it wasn't worth the satisfaction he'd get.  For weeks I got posts from there from people via email linkage saying he was a dick and did similar to them too and they also suggested here though I had already been signed up.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Jul 15, 2009)

I think from google.  I can't really remember.  Damn member since 03.


----------



## lord0fshred (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't quite remember what I was looking for, but I was googling something and it sent me to a completely unrelated thread here.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 15, 2009)

lord0fshred said:
			
		

> I don't quite remember what I was looking for, but I was googling something and it sent me to a completely unrelated thread here.


Nearly the exact same thing to me - Googling for something back in 2006 (I think it was for 'reviews' of flashcards) & got a link here. 

Signed up back then (but not sure why as I didn't post anything), then totally forgot all about it until I stumbled across it again earlier this year searching for something else (Ak2i problem).

When I tried to sign up to actually post a question, found the user name (one of a few that I usually use for Forums) was already taken - so on the off chance I tried my 'common' forum password (I know not the best thing to have the same password for different usernames - but it's only for Forums) & was suprised it was accepted (& I know it was mine originally as the email address in the profile was from my old dialup account)

Since then, I try to visit at least 2-3 times a week (more if possible) to see if there's any help/advice (!!) I can give


----------



## jphriendly (Jul 15, 2009)

I stumbled on the site after I inherited a GBA micro and was looking into ways to "mod" it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was just lurking for a long while before I finally decided to make an account.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 15, 2009)

Came here after getting my datel games and music. Lurked for awhile then joined.


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 15, 2009)

>.> I was on wikipedia looking up different flashcarts. Only knew the R4. Saw the acekard 2 as the first one so I decided to do some research about it. Then I looked up acekard on google. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found the website and I was still looking for more information and I went to other links. Then I finally got here.


----------

